#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  >  Ωράριο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ Θεσσαλονίκης

## CFAK

Τι θα γίνει με το δημόσιους υπάλληλους τελικά σε αυτόν τον τόπο?
Τόσα χρόνια μνημόνιο και συνεχίζουν σαν να μη συνέβη τίποτα.

Σήμερα 13:45 είχαν κλειδώσει την εσωτερική πόρτα του 1ου ορόφου για τις ενημερότητες και το γραφείο των εγγυητικών στο ισόγειο.

Σε υποχρεώνουν να κατέβεις εκεί για ενημερότητα, για να έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης, και δεν σε εξυπηρετούν...

Φίλοι ΔΥ, έχετε καταλάβει ότι κάποιοι προσπαθούν να παράξουν εισόδημα γιατί δεν αρκεί να περιμένουν να βγει ο μήνας?

----------


## Xάρης

> Φίλοι ΔΥ, έχετε καταλάβει ότι κάποιοι προσπαθούν να παράξουν εισόδημα γιατί δεν αρκεί να περιμένουν να βγει ο μήνας?


Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν τέτοιες ανησυχίες.

----------

